# Wheat Beer Recipes



## hazz20

G'day all, just wondering if anyone out there has a good wheat beer recipe for k&k or extract. Love the hefe's so might give it a go.
Cheers,

Hazz


----------



## DKS

hazz20 said:


> G'day all, just wondering if anyone out there has a good wheat beer recipe for k&k or extract. Love the hefe's so might give it a go.
> Cheers,
> 
> Hazz



Hazz, I asked similar questions recently came up empty.You could try www.hbkitreviews.com but when I try search on this site I get "fatal error" this never used to happen just started lately You may have better luck. 
I gave up and bought a Brewers Selection Hefeweizen split to two fermenters and pitched two diferent yeasts :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## Murcluf

Try 1 x Coopers Brew Master Wheat Beer Can & 1x Coopers Wheat Malt Can for 23lt Brew. you could also try adding 10 to 15g Herberker or Hallertau at flame out

Try first without Hop addition then next time try with either way I have always been happy when I used to do K+K.


----------



## Weizguy

G'day fellas,
Sorry to have missed your previous request, DKS.
I have a great and simple recipe for an extract wheat beer, in the Bavarian style.

1 kg (Muntons or other) DME
1.5 kg Wheat DME (Muntons or other)
25g of 4% alpha Saaz pellets.

Boil 6 or 7 litres of water and add the DME and the hops.
Boil for 60 min, adding the remaining Wheat DME (off the heat) in the last 10 minutes.

You can optionally add Irish Moss (or Whirfloc) in the last 10 minutes as well.

Add a lid and place the kettle/ boiler in a sink of cold water. Change the water every 10 minutes. Should be cool enough by the end of 30 or 40 minutes.

Add to sanitised fermentor and top up to 22 litres with tap water. When cool enough, pitch W3068 culture (about 600ml - 1 litre).
O.G. - 1.042
F.G. - 1.007
Alc - 4.5%
Bitterness - 13.6 IBUs
Colour - about 10 EBC

The flavours are very close to the expected Weizen flavours, but some barley sugar flavour will be present (and pleasant) when young. Can be consumed as soon as carbonated.

Cheers
Les


----------



## DKS

Thanks Les Ill save that one for now having put down some hefeweizen. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## hazz20

Thanks all for your help! Will start experimenting.

Hazz


----------



## sid

muntons wheat beer, 1/2kg dextrose, 1/2kg dried wheat malt, 15g corriander seeds and 2 table spoons orange peel, 12g tettnenger hops, bring all to boil and simmer for 20 minutes.........(didn't add the muntons kit to the boil, and used the muntons yeast)
Made a good beer...............23 litres


----------



## petesbrew

Country Brewer's Summer Wheat Wetpak is awesome.


----------



## dpadden

DKS said:


> Hazz, I asked similar questions recently came up empty.You could try www.hbkitreviews.com but when I try search on this site I get "fatal error" this never used to happen just started lately You may have better luck.
> I gave up and bought a Brewers Selection Hefeweizen split to two fermenters and pitched two diferent yeasts :icon_cheers:
> Daz



+1

The Brewers Selection Hefeweizen is great, and you can start drinking within the week as soon as the carbonation is done....


----------



## Pennywise

Not my recipe but bloody nice :icon_drool2: , I keep getting in trouble with SWMBO because she doesn't drink wheaties, and I keep makin this one :icon_cheers: . Hang on, i'm onto something here

INGREDIENTS 
1. 1 can of Blackrock Whispering wheat
2. 1.5kg (can) of liquid wheat malt 
3. 250g dry wheat malt 
3. 30g coriander seeds cracked (boil)
4. 20g dried bitter orange rind (boil)
5. 500g torrefied wheat steeped in 4 litres 70 deg water for 30 mins
6. 3944 Belgian Witbier Yeast (Wyeast) or WLP400 (White Labs Belgian Wit) 
7. 14g Fuggles hops @ 10 min
8. 14g East Kent Goldings hops @ 20 min
9. 2g Cumin seed (boil)

Best consumed within 1 month, I start crackin' them open in 10 days so long as it's carbed up


----------



## sid

Homebrewer79 said:


> Not my recipe but bloody nice :icon_drool2: , I keep getting in trouble with SWMBO because she doesn't drink wheaties, and I keep makin this one :icon_cheers: . Hang on, i'm onto something here
> 
> 9. 2g Cumin seed (boil)
> 
> Best consumed within 1 month, I start crackin' them open in 10 days so long as it's carbed up



what does Cumin seed add to the beer?, I might have to try this. Always looking for new spices to add.


----------



## Muggus

Homebrewer79 said:


> Best consumed within 1 month, I start crackin' them open in 10 days so long as it's carbed up


Best consumed within 1 month!? You're keen!
Factor in that they won't be fully carbed until 2 weeks and assuming its a standard 23 litre batch...that would require drinking 12.5L a week, almost 2L at day...good effort!


----------



## Pennywise

sid said:


> what does Cumin seed add to the beer?, I might have to try this. Always looking for new spices to add.



It adds a slightly hot spicey flavour and aroma, but only just noticable, I wouldn't use more than 2 grams because it can be quite overpowering


----------



## Pennywise

Muggus said:


> Best consumed within 1 month!? You're keen!
> Factor in that they won't be fully carbed until 2 weeks and assuming its a standard 23 litre batch...that would require drinking 12.5L a week, almost 2L at day...good effort!



Most of the time i make this brew it is carbed up within 10-12 days. Usually make it to 21 litres, and I have no prob with downing 2 litres a day :chug: , so yes, I am keen, especially when it comes to this brew  . After about a month the spice flavours tend to leave the party and you're left with a decent beer, not a great one


----------



## nick_lavender

+ 1 for drinking the wheat beer within a month.

I've made 2 wheat beers, both were fantastic for the first few weeks then declined rapidly in several respects after that. They were still drinkable but nothing compared to how they had tasted earlier!


----------



## sid

Homebrewer79 said:


> It adds a slightly hot spicey flavour and aroma, but only just noticable, I wouldn't use more than 2 grams because it can be quite overpowering



thanks I'll try that out sometime then, same with licorice root, I'm going to try this out next brew in a stout.


----------



## Batz

Sorry

Batz h34r:


----------



## a_quintal

sid said:


> muntons wheat beer, 1/2kg dextrose, 1/2kg dried wheat malt, 15g corriander seeds and 2 table spoons orange peel, 12g tettnenger hops, bring all to boil and simmer for 20 minutes.........(didn't add the muntons kit to the boil, and used the muntons yeast)
> Made a good beer...............23 litres



hey guys was wondering how much water you recommend to boil the ingredients in? im thinking of trying this recipe but never done it before.


----------



## Nick JD

2 x 1.5kg Coopers Wheat Malt Cans.
25g Any Noble Hop (boiled in 4L with 400g malt) for 50 minutes
5g Any Noble Hop for 10 minutes
Fermentis WB06 @19C
23L

Yummy!


----------



## aussiechucka

That is nasty, but very funny. Thanks for the previous recipies. Looking at doing my own sort off wheat beer but with steeping wheat and rolled oats.


Batz said:


> View attachment 21770
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Batz h34r:


----------



## beerbrewer76543

Batz said:


> View attachment 21770
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry
> 
> Batz h34r:



Originally the horse is drinking Altbeir and pissing out Kolsch... Its a local rivalry between Dusseldorf and Koln in Germany... I first saw this sketch in the Delirium bar in Brussels  

edit: wheat beer is awesome :beerbang:


----------



## zoidbergmerc

Homebrewer79 said:


> Best consumed within 1 month, I start crackin' them open in 10 days so long as it's carbed up



I keg mine and force carb it right away so I can get stuck into it and the rest I drink straight from the fermenter.

Even just the whispering wheat with some BE1 is a nice drop, I add some extra dex to it to bump up the Acl% and have it as my daily drinker.


----------



## Nick JD

An all-barley "wheat beer" is freakin' delicious. Try it some time.


----------



## warra48

Nick JD said:


> An all-barley "wheat beer" is freakin' delicious. Try it some time.



:huh: :huh: 

How do you brew a "wheat" beer using "all-barley" ??
Give us a recipe?


----------



## Fourstar

warra48 said:


> How do you brew a "wheat" beer using "all-barley" ??
> Give us a recipe?



I think he's 'taking the piss'. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Nick JD

Fourstar said:


> I think he's 'taking the piss'. :icon_cheers:



Not at all. I do this one quite a bit:

18L 
3kg BB Ale Malt
250g Carared
15g B Saaz 60min
3068 @ 20C

...it tastes very Leffe Blonde-ish.


----------



## Fourstar

Nick JD said:


> Not at all. I do this one quite a bit:
> 18L
> 3kg BB Ale Malt
> 250g Carared
> 15g B Saaz 60min
> 3068 @ 20C
> ...it tastes very Leffe Blonde-ish.



Ok so its a 'wheat beer' because its made with 3068!?

Ok gotcha, i had a funny feeling you thaught leffe blonde was a wit/weizen.

Btw, not all wheat beers are made with estery/phenolic yeasts either. try replacing 2kg of that base malt with wheat and fermenting with 1056. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Nick JD

Fourstar said:


> Ok so its a 'wheat beer' because its made with 3068!?
> 
> Ok gotcha, i had a funny feeling you thaught leffe blonde was a wit/weizen.
> 
> Btw, not all wheat beers are made with estery/phenolic yeasts either. try replacing 2kg of that base malt with wheat and fermenting with 1056. :icon_cheers:



Sounds good, Fourstar. Sounds like a Yankweisse. 

I have a wheat/rice lager that's so weasle-piss you'd swear it was weasle-piss: roughly 75:25 wheat:rice with 34/70 at 11C and 25IBU with something noble. Damn it's fine. I is drunking it now :icon_drunk: .


----------



## goomboogo

Nick JD said:


> An all-barley "wheat beer" is freakin' delicious. Try it some time.



Dampfbier.


----------



## Fourstar

Nick JD said:


> Sounds good, Fourstar. Sounds like a Yankweisse.
> 
> I have a wheat/rice lager that's so weasle-piss you'd swear it was weasle-piss: roughly 75:25 wheat:rice with 34/70 at 11C and 25IBU with something noble. Damn it's fine. I is drunking it now :icon_drunk: .



No Barley?!?!  Blasphemy!

Im sure you would need a fair few handfulls of rice gulls to get that to lauter!

Have any pics of that sucker?! A little naughty secret i have (and asher too, sorry mate) is to try and make the lightest beer possible with the most amount of flavour! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Nick JD

Fourstar said:


> No Barley?!?!  Blasphemy!
> 
> Im sure you would need a fair few handfulls of rice gulls to get that to lauter!
> 
> Have any pics of that sucker?! A little naughty secret i have (and asher too, sorry mate) is to try and make the lightest beer possible with the most amount of flavour! :icon_drool2:



Prepare for more blasphemy ... I just give the bag a hefty squeeeeeeeeze. You can hear the gulls in there squawking. I'll take a pic next time I pour one (10:15am and the sun's below the yardarm).

Do you mean the most malty flavour, but still EBC low? I hop the daylights out of it.


----------



## uncyp

Les the Weizguy said:


> G'day fellas,
> Sorry to have missed your previous request, DKS.
> I have a great and simple recipe for an extract wheat beer, in the Bavarian style.
> 
> 1 kg (Muntons or other) DME
> 1.5 kg Wheat DME (Muntons or other)
> 25g of 4% alpha Saaz pellets.
> 
> Boil 6 or 7 litres of water and add the DME and the hops.
> Boil for 60 min, adding the remaining Wheat DME (off the heat) in the last 10 minutes.
> 
> You can optionally add Irish Moss (or Whirfloc) in the last 10 minutes as well.
> 
> Add a lid and place the kettle/ boiler in a sink of cold water. Change the water every 10 minutes. Should be cool enough by the end of 30 or 40 minutes.
> 
> Add to sanitised fermentor and top up to 22 litres with tap water. When cool enough, pitch W3068 culture (about 600ml - 1 litre).
> O.G. - 1.042
> F.G. - 1.007
> Alc - 4.5%
> Bitterness - 13.6 IBUs
> Colour - about 10 EBC
> 
> The flavours are very close to the expected Weizen flavours, but some barley sugar flavour will be present (and pleasant) when young. Can be consumed as soon as carbonated.
> 
> Cheers
> Les



G'Day Les,

I am going to do this for my first brew - I am just a bit stumped by the yeast requirements. Could you please expand on how I get the yeast prepped for pitching and would 22 degrees be low enough to pitch? Also, would you recommend any other hops for this style? I am a particular fan of Murray's Whale Ale (which is a wheat beer) and am trying to find a clone wheat beer for it. I am a noob and will not be AGing for some time. 

Cheers

Uncy P


----------



## Phoney

G'day Uncy P.

*The* best wheat beer I done when I was doing extract brew's was _Lez the Weiz guy_'s erdinger clone.

Here it is:

Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Volume: 14.0 L Boil Time: 90 min

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
3 kg Wheat Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 62.5 %
9.00 gm Perle [8.00%] (90 min) Hops 8.6 IBU
12.00 gm Tettnang [4.50%] (90 min) Hops 6.4 IBU
7.00 gm Tettnang [4.50%] (45 min) Hops 3.4 IBU
7.00 gm Tettnang [4.50%] (15 min) Hops 1.0 IBU
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) [Starter 600 ml] Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.051 SG (1.044-1.052 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.010 SG (1.010-1.014 SG)
Estimated Color: 13.6 EBC (3.9-15.8 EBC)
Bitterness: 19.3 IBU (8.0-15.0 IBU)
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.3 % (4.3-5.6 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 5.3 %


As for the yeast, given that it's your first, if you're happy to spend the money all on the one batch, I would just follow the instructions on the packet and then dump it straight into your fermenter. 22C is fine, but ideally you want it fermenting at around 20C.


----------



## uncyp

phoneyhuh said:


> G'day Uncy P.
> 
> *The* best wheat beer I done when I was doing extract brew's was _Lez the Weiz guy_'s erdinger clone.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> Batch Size: 22.00 L
> Boil Volume: 14.0 L Boil Time: 90 min
> 
> Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 3 kg Wheat Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 62.5 %
> 9.00 gm Perle [8.00%] (90 min) Hops 8.6 IBU
> 12.00 gm Tettnang [4.50%] (90 min) Hops 6.4 IBU
> 7.00 gm Tettnang [4.50%] (45 min) Hops 3.4 IBU
> 7.00 gm Tettnang [4.50%] (15 min) Hops 1.0 IBU
> 1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) [Starter 600 ml] Yeast-Wheat
> 
> Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.051 SG (1.044-1.052 SG)
> Estimated Final Gravity: 1.010 SG (1.010-1.014 SG)
> Estimated Color: 13.6 EBC (3.9-15.8 EBC)
> Bitterness: 19.3 IBU (8.0-15.0 IBU)
> Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.3 % (4.3-5.6 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 5.3 %
> 
> 
> As for the yeast, given that it's your first, if you're happy to spend the money all on the one batch, I would just follow the instructions on the packet and then dump it straight into your fermenter. 22C is fine, but ideally you want it fermenting at around 20C.



Thanks Phoney. Looks very do-able.


----------



## Weizguy

uncyp said:


> G'Day Les,
> 
> I am going to do this for my first brew - I am just a bit stumped by the yeast requirements. Could you please expand on how I get the yeast prepped for pitching and would 22 degrees be low enough to pitch? Also, would you recommend any other hops for this style? I am a particular fan of Murray's Whale Ale (which is a wheat beer) and am trying to find a clone wheat beer for it. I am a noob and will not be AGing for some time.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Uncy P


Murray's Whale Ale is a different style to a German wheat beer, and will use a different yeast.
If you want to make that style you could email [email protected] and ask for some tips.
22 is OK for this style, if that's the coolest you can manage. 17C is better for W3068, or 20ish for W3056.

To prep the yeast, you should make a culture with about 1.5 litres of wort (or just DME in 1.5 l water to about 1.040).

Other hops suited to German wheat are noble German hops (Perle, Hallertau, Tettnang, Hersbrucker and a few more).

For an American-style (e.g. Murray's) wheat beer, you can use any aromatic hop you like (Citra, Mt Hood, Topaz, Glacier, Amarillo etc) , but keep the bittering low to about 20 IBUs maximum.

pm me if you want more specifics


----------

